# glock 27 gen 4



## DcWaT21 (Oct 2, 2011)

New to the Glock fam...carry a Ruger P345 for ccw right now but was looking for something more concealed..is this a good choice? Any issues? Debating this purchase with a walther pps .40


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I love my g27,I carry it everywhere. But it don't mean that is the right one for you. Have to fire it 50 or more times,To get to know a pistol a little bit. Some like the M&P to,G27 is a nice ccw pistol. Walther is a nice pistol to. Testing is going to tell you,What works best for you...


----------



## DcWaT21 (Oct 2, 2011)

Right..I have only held the 27 and pps...haven't fired either...have shot my buddies 23...it felt pretty good..the smaller grip is nice for ccw tho..I have small hands so the gen 4 feels good..how is the recoil?


----------

